# Windows Shell Common dll not working



## jma9454 (May 14, 2013)

I upgraded from Windows Vista Home Premium to Windows 8 Professional.
I have a Synaptics Pointing device as my touchpad. Version 6.something I think.
I downloaded the general Win8 driver from Synaptics' website and installed it. Everything works fine; two-finger scroll and swipe; right side help-dockbar call works, and left edge swipe to another window (or session or app; whatever it's called) works. When I go to Pointing properties, that is fine, but when I decide to go to the "Properties for Synaptics TouchPad V6.2 on PS/2 Port 1", it opens fine, but after several seconds, a window that says "Windows Shell Common dll not working, blah blah blah". How can i fix this? there are some gestures that I would like to change.


----------



## jma9454 (May 14, 2013)

any help please?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the manufacturer and model # of your laptop? Go to the laptop manufacturers *support/download drivers* type in your make and model # or your service tag # and download the Synaptics driver for your model, even if it is older, as this may be more compatible for your computer then the driver from the synaptics site.


----------

